# Fert plan for 100 gallon



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

Ok i used the fertilator on this site and this is what I got: 
I am using dry ferts from greg watson.....

KNO3-.5 teaspoons 3x week
KH2PO4-.1 teaspoons 3x week
K2SO4-1 to 1.5 teaspoons 3x week

CSM+B-1/8 teaspoon 3x weekly on days not dosing phosphate.....

Does this sound good?


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

hello? anyone?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Rach, for some reason, your numbers are really low, and should be increased to about.

1 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
½ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
½ tsp K2SO4 (optional) 3x a week
½ tsp Plantex CSM+ B 3x a week

50% weekly water change
You'll want acheive a nutrient range of the following:

NO3 5-30 ppm
K+ 10-30 ppm
PO4 1.0-2.0 ppm

This is assuming it's heavily planted, high light and CO2 enriched.

-John N.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

John your dosing seems a bit off. Seems like too much phosphate and way too much csm+b. For the csm ideally you would want to mix one T into 500 ml of water and dose 1ml per gallon per week. So if you were dosing dry you would be dosing 3/5 of a teaspoon a week. That is just 1/5 of a teaspoon every other day. I would also dose more potassium. Tom's levels seem a bit high for some things.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have about 25 gallons of water in my tank, so for a 100 gallon tank, 4 times what I dose would be a ballpark starting point. That dosage would be:
1 to 1 1/2 tsp of KNO3
1/4 tsp of KH2PO4
1/4 tsp of CSM+B
each, three times a week.
There should be adequate potassium in those doses not to need to use additional potassium.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

that sounds about right, however just to be safe I would dose K2SO4. You don't ever want potassium to be the limiting macro. Plus high levels of potassium will not ever harm anything.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

So hoppy thats what I should dose for a 100 gallon tank??


I have some other questions........

-I dont have co2 yet...I should be getting all of my equipment this week. So should I start adding the ferts yet or wait?

- I have a blue-green algae problem because of low circulation(which is going to be fixed with a powerhead this week) and low nitrates(close to 0). Will adding the KNO3 fert. eliminate that and should I go ahead and add it before I have co2?

-I know I can dose KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4 dry but I have read that it is better to mix the csm+b into a mixture in mL. Is this true?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

What are your lighting levels? If you've got more than 200W make sure to cut back on how long they are on until you get CO2 up and running. If you're lights are high enough (more than 2WPG) you'll probably have algae until you have CO2 going.

At the very least I'd recommend doing 1/2 of what hoppy says until you get your CO2 going, or go with the full strength but only 2x a week until you're full up on CO2 and lights.


----------

